# Found A Boss CE-2 MIJ...



## FXTIERS (Oct 19, 2017)

So there was this guitar traders event last week and figured I'd check it out. I got there quite early so as not to miss any treasures. Sure enough 5 minutes after arriving I look down at a table and there sat a CE-2 with all its glorious battle scars. I picked it up and looked at the label underneath. Made in Japan. I asked how much and he said "forty bucks, works". I didn't need a chorus pedal but this was the CE-2 I heard so much about. I stood there for 10 minutes debating the decision which really should have been a no-brainer. My father-in-law was with me and I told him the legend of the CE-2. He looked at the merchant and said "Oh I'll buy it then!" Later that week I asked him if he tried the pedal and he said it doesn't work. Shoot! I went home and got a power supply plugged it in and it came to life! He had a new battery in there but the problem was that the negative wire on the connection was not attached. We sat there enjoying the swirly sonics for 20 minutes. He shoots he scores!








If this little guy could speak... oh the stories!



















Wires needing attention










Looking a little better




























Well, I guess my father-in-law got himself a MIJ Boss CE-2. Why didn't I buy it? Why? Snooze ya lose I guess.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I got mine on Kijiji for that amount 4-5 years ago, Green label MIJ with the old chip. There's one now for $250... It sounds glorious, way beyond my words can express and this is all true:


FXTIERS said:


> We sat there enjoying the swirly sonics for 20 minutes.


Here is a demo video I made


----------



## FXTIERS (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow you got a great deal, what a find. It's in such nice condition!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've made a few. Nice chorus.


----------



## FXTIERS (Oct 19, 2017)

My father-in-law ended up giving the pedal to me for Christmas. It's a rockin' Christmas this year!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

FXTIERS said:


> My father-in-law ended up giving the pedal to me for Christmas. It's a rockin' Christmas this year!


Good. I don't do "you snooze, you lose", so I'd a beat him with the pedal for christmas otherwise.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine dates back to 1980 or so. That and my circa 1975 CryBaby wah have been mainstays for me and I have no intentions of getting rid of them.
According to Boss CE-2 Chorus « BossArea 2.0, yours is an early version. Notice where the CE-2 starts under the "r" in Chorus.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

This Taiwan one popped up on my local Kijiji (not affiliated with the seller). 

BOSS CE2 CHORUS TAIWAN GREEN LABEL | Amps & Pedals | Muskoka | Kijiji


----------



## FXTIERS (Oct 19, 2017)

adcandour said:


> Good. I don't do "you snooze, you lose", so I'd a beat him with the pedal for christmas otherwise.


Lol! This would have been one of the more colourful stories to add to the list of tales this pedal could tell!


----------



## FXTIERS (Oct 19, 2017)

dtsaudio said:


> Mine dates back to 1980 or so. That and my circa 1975 CryBaby wah have been mainstays for me and I have no intentions of getting rid of them.
> According to Boss CE-2 Chorus « BossArea 2.0, yours is an early version. Notice where the CE-2 starts under the "r" in Chorus.


 Cool! Thanks for the info!


----------



## FXTIERS (Oct 19, 2017)

cdntac said:


> This Taiwan one popped up on my local Kijiji (not affiliated with the seller).
> 
> BOSS CE2 CHORUS TAIWAN GREEN LABEL | Amps & Pedals | Muskoka | Kijiji


If this were close to my town and I were still looking for a chorus pedal I probably would have scooped this one up.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I regret selling mine a few years ago for around $140. It was also black label MIJ with the metal screw IIRC


----------

